# Powerpoint Presentation



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Josue said:


> Thanks!!


did it work?????


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> did it work?????


It even worked for me.. that should tell you something.. :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> It even worked for me.. that should tell you something.. :thumbup:


Good I put a virus in there just for you. I didn't want you to get too comfortable with your PC. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> Thanks!!


:laughing::laughing:


Works good dennis...:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Good I put a virus in there just for you. I didn't want you to get too comfortable with your PC. :laughing:


Thanks.. it will give me a reason to buy a new computer..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> did it work?????


I think so.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> Thanks.. it will give me a reason to buy a new computer..





Dennis Alwon said:


> Good I put a virus in there just for you. I didn't want you to get too comfortable with your PC. :laughing:





B4T said:


> It even worked for me.. that should tell you something.. :thumbup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice preso. Looks good to me, don't see any problems.

Minor typo on #13 "a 16 kW range*s*".


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

rexowner said:


> Nice preso. Looks good to me, don't see any problems.
> 
> Minor typo on #13 "a 16 kW range*s*".


Yes, a couple typos/grammatical errors but overall very thought provoking and informative slides!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HugoStiglitz said:


> Yes, a couple typos/grammatical errors but overall very thought provoking and informative slides!


Good, I hadn't had a chance to scrutinize it. I can deal with a few typo's but I think the questions are pretty sound. Thanks for viewing it.


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

That's some pretty cool stuff. Wish you'd done this about 2 months ago when I was neck deep in NEC...:thumbup1: Very helpful to newbies that actually give a chit about the code.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

it looks good, it looks like jim lewis exam prep questions


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All those letters and numbers confuse me, got any with pictures?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Dennis, 

In question 18 why didnt you multiply by 140% (430.32 c)(page 320 NEC 2011) which is the maximum?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> it looks good, it looks like jim lewis exam prep questions


Well I did use some other exam prep materials. A few were mine.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> Dennis,
> 
> In question 18 why didnt you multiply by 140% (430.32 c)(page 320 NEC 2011) which is the maximum?


That's a good question but exams answers are usually based on the rule rather than the exception. 430.32(C) is only when the overload device in (A)(1) is not sufficient. Thus to say the max is 140% is not really correct either as it is only if the overload isn't sufficient. We don't know that it is not sufficient til we try so 125% must be used.


----------

